# Please, send prayers of healing for Glazed



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

She was in a car wreck tonight with her youngest miracle, they are ok but hurt and bruised.

Please pray for them!


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sending up prayers! Glad to hear they are just bruised, hope they are going to the ER to get checked though!

Annie


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

That's awful! Every day I go out I worry about being in an accident because my car isn't in good condition. I will send healing thoughts and energy; my prayers tend to screw things up for everyone if that makes any sense.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Glazed I hope you and yours get to feeling better soon.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Glazed. I'm sorry to hear of this and pray for a quick recovery.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes sir! Glazed hope you all are ok!!

J you are sweet to pass it along, thank you

It takes a village :0) ((group hug pile on Glazed!!))


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

glazed... I am SO relieved to hear you and your child are all right for the most part. Please heal quickly -- you have all my best thoughts! Scary stuff for all of us who care for you here.

Gentle hugs, Rae


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

Prayers to all.... healing holy indeed.....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sending up prayers of thanks and hopes for a speedy recovery! {{{Glazed}}}


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Darn! In thought and prayers....


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Hope you are doing okay. Been an all around tough day, huh.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my !!! praying for Glazed and her youngest miracle....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My thoughts will be with them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OMGoodness, You're in my thoughts gurl!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thoughts and prayers for you both!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Prayers, good healing thoughts and more prayers for you Brooke!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Sending prayers to you and your child for a speedy recovery! So glad you two weren't hurt badly.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you, Lord, for keeping Glazed and her child safe in tthe car accident. Please send angels to bless them and keep them comfortable while they recover. In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, amen!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What an awful thing! I'm so sorry about your wreck, Glazed. and praying for a quick recovery for you and your young one. (hugs)


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Prayers for you and your precious little miracle, my sweet friend!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

There's _always_ room for another prayer. Sending mine your way, Glazed. Cars can be replaced, good people can't. 

Cops everywhere will be eagerly awaiting your return! :grouphug:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

JL Thanks for passing this along . G, I wish you and your daughter a speedy recovery


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's hoping it's just bumps and bruises for you and your daughter and that you are already on the road to recovery. Don't worry about the car. It's just stuff.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Praying for you and your miracle, for protection and a speedy recovery.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh glazed I am so sorry you and your youngest are going through this....sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh darn! Glad you're both safe!

Mon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Shoot! glad y'all are ok.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Oh, my goodness! Prayers sent for you and your youngest miracle, Glazed. I hope you are feeling a little better this morning. (((((HUGS))))) to you both.

Thanks, JohnnyLee, for letting us know

Mary


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, as if that gal hasn't been through enough!! Hope she and her youngest miracle are not seriously hurt, and recover speedily. Healing thoughts and hugs to them!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

heal quickly!


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's to feeling better quickly. Thank goodness you will both be ok...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

She said they are sore, and stiff, but her youngest was whisked away to see the movie "Brave" with her friends, so hopefully they will be OK! She says thanks for all the prayers and keep them coming!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Gulp...

Glad they are each OK. Thank You Maker of All Trails.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think we should start a collection for a great big, get well and feel better, box of glazed donut balls. That should help cheer her up!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Youll have my prayers in 5 mins.. Sorry about your circumstance. Glad to hear that your not maimed, mauled, or mangled. lol.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear this...praying for a quick recovery for you and your youngest miracle!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG! So very glad to hear glazed and her youngest miracle are okay! Probably pretty shaken up no doubt. Heal quickly and prayers going up.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Glazed, Sending prayers all will be ok.

Thanks, JL


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Glazed, sorry to hear about this, but praying for you and your youngest.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are on the way.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

That is awesome news that they are alright prayers and energy coming their way!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

In my thoughts and prayers, Mama. Glad you are both okay.

But I want to know ..... what happened? :shocked:

.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

All she said was that it was raining really bad, and she had driven through some deep water, but when the accident happened, there were no brakes and she didn't have control of the vehicle. Not sure it there was a vehicle malfunction or if she just hydroplaned or what yet.

Apparently she T-boned someone, and from the way she talked, she probably totalled her little car.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Well... we'll all be glad when she starts posting again... all that matters is no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Johnny.

.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better Glazed.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Get well soon, Glazed.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Get well soon.......thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Prayer to the Lord for healing for Glazed and your youngest girl. Thank giving thanks that there was no serious injuries.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

_Hey Glazed, Hope you are better today. If you are still bruised up, try some arnica, it is wonderful for relieving bruising and soreness. Hope your little girl is better too!_


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but glad you & your son are okay...said a prayer for you!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So glad to hear you are doing ok...how scary!!!
(((hugs)))


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

prayers for ya'll


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Thank y'all so much ... keep the good thoughts, and prayers, coming ... plese.

I love y'all. I really do.

It's just been an awful week.

Monday we had to bury Patches, our dog of twelve years AND my youngest miracle's BEST friend ... her dad and I were going to tell her together Tuesday after he got off work, but we had the wreck ... and since the wreck has affected her greatly, she STILL doesn't know about Patches.



Okay, the wreck.

It had been storming, and I had driven through several large run-off puddles ... Abilene's streets flood every time it rains ... and my brakes were spongy/soft feeling.

I was nearing the exit of a parking lot, and I looked to my left and saw a car way back there, and then looked to my right and saw it was clear, and so without slowing down to stop, because my brakes were squishy, I continued forward to pull on out of the parking lot ... which did not have a stop sign, by the way. Well, I guess that car to my left was driving pretty dadgum fast because there he was, and I slammed on my brakes but I didn't have any. At all. I t-boned him. HARD. Real hard. 

My tiny Mazda left a concaved indent in the side of that big ol' Caprice like you wouldn't believe ... bent his frame, too ... totalled.

The impact on my little car was unbelievable ... actually pushed my engine back, and down ... if you can picture that ... and blew my front tires, too.

I am sooooo blessed, and thankful, though, that I t-boned him instead of him t-boning me ... had I been just a split second ahead in pulling out, or had he been a split second faster than he already was ... I would have been out in front of him, and he would have t-boned us. 

Nani and I would be dead, I have no doubt or hesitation in acknowledging that.

As for injuries ... we are banged up, and bruised, and sore ... add "stiff" as the days go by.

I was certain Nani would bruise across her chest and tummy, from the seatbelt, she immediately cried about it hurting ... but so far there are no physical evidences of bruising that we can see with the eye?

The ordeal has definitely affected her though ... she wants to talk about it a lot ... at random times.

She said something completely and totally precious AND PROFOUND that night after we got home ... I posted it on Facebook, and my mind is so much mush I cannot recall her exact wording, but I'll go back and copy it so I can post it here.

But I will do it later, some other time ... I don't feel like it now ... if that makes sense? 

I have no energy or enthusiasm here lately ... I have been dreading to come on HERE because I really didn't want to ... isn't that mean? wrong? something? 

I am so bummed. 

I have a puncture wound on my right ankle, and a puncture wound under my right bigtoe nail ... I have NO IDEA how I got those, but they hurt pretty bad ... I might even lose my toenail?

My back and neck hurts ... stiff mostly ... and my tummy hurts real bad. I know I told you a little about my tummy injuries in that culling thread ... I am being careful, and I know what to watch for if "something" is terribly wrong. 

I know for sure that I pulled my mesh in there. My organs must be fine, or signs of an emergency (rupture) would have shown up LONG before now.

I am truly convinced that God protects me, and shields me, and watches out for me ... I really, truly am.

I have no idea WHY ... but He has baffled me more than once, many times.

Please keep my youngest miracle at the top of your prayers for us ... she is taking this hard, and will soon have to learn about Patches too.

I am going to lay back down now ... snuggle with her.

Goodnight.

((hug))

:donut:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Good to hear you're OK.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Its good to just know that you both are okay. Get well soon.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Good to hear that your both as OK as OK could be, under the circumstances.

Sleep well!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for letting us hear from you. Y'all will be in my prayers.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Tough experience, but if it had to be glad it came out without you and your daughter being hurt badly. Sometimes it seems the powers to be just give us a lot to handle. Rest, heal and let yourself get better. It's so hard to see our children hurting, good luck with that too. Looking forward to hearing that happy donut hole giggle again.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe that couple second's hesitation that saved your lives was something that Patches had a little something to do with....a final gift for a well-loved friend.

Mon


----------

